# Motorola Radio



## jtolbert (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a few Motorola MaraTrac radios are there any precious metals in them.


----------



## ilikesilver (Mar 9, 2013)

ive tore down some older motorolas and the the antenna mount was a low grade silver. also the little square piece next to it is low grade silver. also the boards inside have a little pm to them. search motorola in the top right hand side of year screen and you will see some post already for them and what to look for


----------



## jtolbert (Mar 9, 2013)

I couldn't find any info on the mobile bases so I thought I would ask thanks for the info though the piece connecting the antenna is quite large if it is silver then they are worth scrapping between that and the cast aluminum housing was just curious about the parts in these picks


----------



## ilikesilver (Mar 9, 2013)

hard to tell with so much glare on the pictures. the first picture looks like gold something, the second there is way to much glare


----------



## jtolbert (Mar 9, 2013)

I will take a better pic and post it shortly


----------



## kw215 (May 9, 2013)

jtolbert said:


> I couldn't find any info on the mobile bases so I thought I would ask thanks for the info though the piece connecting the antenna is quite large if it is silver then they are worth scrapping between that and the cast aluminum housing was just curious about the parts in these picks


Hello


----------



## kw215 (May 9, 2013)

kw215 said:


> jtolbert said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't find any info on the mobile bases so I thought I would ask thanks for the info though the piece connecting the antenna is quite large if it is silver then they are worth scrapping between that and the cast aluminum housing was just curious about the parts in these picks
> ...


I have taken ten of these apart. I kept the the two porcelain units you have pictured in second photo. If u break them(carefully) your see all the gold in them. I haven't processed them yet so I couldn't tell you yields. Hope this helps


----------



## ilikesilver (May 11, 2013)

kw215 said:


> kw215 said:
> 
> 
> > jtolbert said:
> ...



that guy hasnt been on since march 14th


----------

